# lycan vs answer



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

I would love to shoot the lycan, but no dealers anywhere here, for those that have shot both, how do the valleys, letoff , noise and vibration compare, which did you prefer and why? Thanks guys


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

Sweet... Thanks, lol


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

You will be more likely to get a responce in the general forum. This seams to be more where pepole leave evaluations on something they bought.


----------

